

ClusterShot: How a Startup’s Pet Project Became Profitable - qwirty
http://gigaom.com/2009/10/09/clustershot-how-a-startups-pet-project-became-profitable/

======
liuliu
Market like photo licensing should be small enough to become monopoly (to
maximize profit margin). Why people around the world still involve in this
market and get profit though there are gettyimage/istockphoto which
essentially dominate the market.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Could you please re-phrase your second sentence? I am having a hard time
figuring out what you mean to say.

(I only speak one language, so I have a lot of respect for your talent and
don't mean any insult.)

~~~
covercash
My interpretation of the second sentence: With a space that is heavily
dominated by getty/istock, why do these companies enter the market in the
first place and how do they manage to make a profit?

[edit]: On second thought, perhaps he is talking about photographers. Asking
why they bother selling their pictures on any site other than getty/istock
since they get all the eyeballs.

~~~
liuliu
Oh, sorry for my poor expression. I do mean the first interpretation (why do
these companies ....). But the second one is a good question too.

------
jbyers
Profitable in this context being defined as what?

~~~
apotheon
Maybe that means it makes more money than it costs.

You know . . . "profitable".

~~~
sachinag
The issue is the costs, as always. Are they fully loading their salary and
overhead costs?

Of course, I have crazy love for niche online marketplaces like this, so I
congratulate them for seeing the competition and doing it anyway.

